

Stupid Shit No One Needs and Terrible Ideas Hackathon - prostoalex
http://www.stupidhackathon.com/

======
juletide
Hilarious.

I kind of dig how the "shitty ideas" aspect of it liberates folks to work on
dumb-yet-amusing stuff.

